# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Ανεμιστηράκι laptop

## jean

Καλησπέρα... 
Έχουμε ένα λαπτοπ και ένα ανεμιστηράκι που δεν λειτουργεί!
Το ανεμιστηράκι του (5V) στο τροφοδοτικό (πάγκου) δουλεύει!

Ερώτηση 1:πόσα volt πρέπει να βγάζει η τροφοδοσία του στην πλακέτα? (γιατι φαντάζομαι οτι είναι πρόβλημα του υπολογιστή-μητρικής)
Ερώτηση 2:υπάρχουν 3 επαφές-καλωδιακια... +,- και το 3ο??? Για την θερμοκρασία ή ρυθμίζει τις στροφές?

Ευχαριστώ!
*τώρα μπορώ να το βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι να κρυώνει, αλλα θα έχω πρόβλημα το καλοκαίρι!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## wizard_xrc

Γειά χαρά. Καταρχάς το λάπτοπ μην το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις χωρίς ψύξη, γιατί 1000% θα το κάψεις, αν όχι τώρα, θα σου βγούν μετά τα προβλήματα...
Το 3ο καλωδιάκι είναι όντως για τις στροφές.
Τώρα όσο για την τροφοδοσία, λογικά πρέπει να είναι στα 5V, αλλά δες καλύτερα αν έχει κάποιο αυτοκόλλητο πάνω στο ανεμιστηράκι που γράφει τα πάντα...

----------


## jean

Ε, φυσικά και δεν τον ανάβω...Μόλις άλλαξα την κάρτα γραφικών!η οποία χάθηκε επειδή δεν λειτουργούσε το ανεμιστηράκι!
Το ανεμιστηράκι δουλεύει στα 5 volt, σύμφωνα με το αυτοκόλητο, 
το πολύμετρό μου όμως δεν δείχνει ρεύμα καθόλου στις επαφές! Εκτός απο το να ελέγξω την κόλληση των επαφών... Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω λέτε???

----------


## picdev

ισως το πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να τραβήξεις απο κάποιο εσωτερικό usb, με κάποιο καλώδιο με βύσμα , αν έχει ελεύθερο

----------


## jean

> ισως το πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να τραβήξεις απο κάποιο εσωτερικό usb, με κάποιο καλώδιο με βύσμα , αν έχει ελεύθερο



Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη, αλλα είπα να το ψάξω λίγο για να μην το κάνω έτσι ανορθόδοξα! 
Έπειτα, άν πάρω 5V απο οπουδήποτε, δεν θα λειτουργεί και η αυτόματη επιλογή στροφών... Θα είναι μόνημα στα τέρματα!

----------


## wizard_xrc

Αν δεν μετράς καθόλου τάση στην έξοδο της μητρικής για το ανεμιστηράκι, τότε τελευταία ελπίδα παίξε με την επιλογή για το προφίλ του ανεμιστήρα στο BIOS.
Δηλαδή αν είναι σιωπηλό, βάλτο full, ή default και βλέπεις.
Αλλιώς ψάξε στη μητρική και ακολούθα τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας πάνω στη μητρική, και βρες κάποιο regulator που να σου δίνει τα 5 V και πάρε από εκεί την τάση.
Η πιο σωστή όμως λύση πλέον, ειναι να φτιάξεις εσύ το regulator, και να πάρεις τροφοδοσία κατευθείαν από το βύσμα, να κατεβάσεις σε 5v, και να βάλεις τα 2 καλώδια της τροφοδοσίας εκεί, και το 3ο για τις στροφές στην αρχική του θέση, για να μην χάσεις τον έλεγχο στροφών.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα μετά είναι να χωρέσεις το regulator σου μέσα στο σασί του λάπτοπ...
Αν θές πόσταρε μια κοντινή φώτο κοντά στο βύσμα του ανεμιστήρα, να δούμε την γύρω περιοχή...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

το τριτο πιν ειναι απλος να δειχνει τις στροφες του ανεμηστηρα απλως μεταβαλει την ταση η μητρικη για να ελενξει τις στροφες
 για να κανει ελενγχο ταχυτητας  στροφων pulse-width modulation(pwm)χρειαζεται ανεμηστηρακι με 4 πιν απο οτι ξερω
αλλα για σιγουρια μετρησε την ταση στο λαπτοπ να δεις αν βγαζει την ταση που χρειαζεται το ανεμηστηρακι
φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη, αλλα είπα να το ψάξω λίγο για να μην το κάνω έτσι ανορθόδοξα! 
> Έπειτα, άν πάρω 5V απο οπουδήποτε, δεν θα λειτουργεί και η αυτόματη επιλογή στροφών... Θα είναι μόνημα στα τέρματα!



πολυ σωστα θα χαλασει γρηγορα ο ανεμηστηρας θα αρχιζει να πατιναρει μετα απο ενα διαστημα 
καλητερα να κανεις ενα κυκλωμα με θερμιστορ

----------


## jean

> Αν δεν μετράς καθόλου τάση στην έξοδο της μητρικής για το ανεμιστηράκι, τότε τελευταία ελπίδα παίξε με την επιλογή για το προφίλ του ανεμιστήρα στο BIOS.
> Δηλαδή αν είναι σιωπηλό, βάλτο full, ή default και βλέπεις.
> Αλλιώς ψάξε στη μητρική και ακολούθα τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας πάνω στη μητρική, και βρες κάποιο regulator που να σου δίνει τα 5 V και πάρε από εκεί την τάση.
> Η πιο σωστή όμως λύση πλέον, ειναι να φτιάξεις εσύ το regulator, και να πάρεις τροφοδοσία κατευθείαν από το βύσμα, να κατεβάσεις σε 5v, και να βάλεις τα 2 καλώδια της τροφοδοσίας εκεί, και το 3ο για τις στροφές στην αρχική του θέση, για να μην χάσεις τον έλεγχο στροφών.
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα μετά είναι να χωρέσεις το regulator σου μέσα στο σασί του λάπτοπ...
> Αν θές πόσταρε μια κοντινή φώτο κοντά στο βύσμα του ανεμιστήρα, να δούμε την γύρω περιοχή...



Χώρος υπάρχει... θα τα κλείσω και σε θερμοσυστελλόμενο και όλα καλά...
Υπάρχει σταθερή τροφοδοσία ακριβώς δίπλα που μου δίνει 19V, θα πάρω μάλλον απο εκεί! (μια βοήθεια μικρή στο τι αντιστάσεις να βάλω...Θα την εκτιμούσα! :Lol: )
*Στο BIOS δεν βρήκα πουθενά να αναφέρει τίποτα για fan...

----------


## wizard_xrc

> το τριτο πιν ειναι απλος να δειχνει τις στροφες του ανεμηστηρα απλως μεταβαλει την ταση η μητρικη για να ελενξει τις στροφες
>  για να κανει ελενγχο ταχυτητας  στροφων pulse-width modulation(pwm)χρειαζεται ανεμηστηρακι με 4 πιν απο οτι ξερω



Δηλαδή, τα 3πινα ανεμιστηράκια, δίνουν την πληροφορία από το 3ο πιν στη μητρική, και η μητρική κάνει έλεγχο της τάσης (άρα έλεγχο στροφών),
ενώ στα 4πινα ο έλεγχος στροφών γίνεται από το ίδιο το ανεμιστηράκι, αφού πάρουν την πληροφορία από τη μητρική ?

----------


## jean

> πολυ σωστα θα χαλασει γρηγορα ο ανεμηστηρας θα αρχιζει να πατιναρει μετα απο ενα διαστημα 
> καλητερα να κανεις ενα κυκλωμα με θερμιστορ



Αρχικά θα πάρω ρεύμα απο αλλού για να δώ άν λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον το καλώδιο της μεταβαλλόμενης τάσης, αν όχι... Βλέπουμε! 
*κυκλωμα με θερμιστορ??? (αρχάριος :Rolleyes: )

----------


## wizard_xrc

> Χώρος υπάρχει... θα τα κλείσω και σε θερμοσυστελλόμενο και όλα καλά...
> Υπάρχει σταθερή τροφοδοσία ακριβώς δίπλα που μου δίνει 19V, θα πάρω μάλλον απο εκεί! (μια βοήθεια μικρή στο τι αντιστάσεις να βάλω...Θα την εκτιμούσα!)



Αν είναι όπως τα είπε ο bestchriss, τότε λαμακίες σου είπα, γιατί πάλι στο full θα δουλεύει το ανεμιστηράκι.
Το μόνο που θα έχεις κερδίσει με δικό σου regulator είναι οτι δεν θα έχεις επιβαρύνει mA στη USB σου...

----------


## jean

> Δηλαδή, τα 3πινα ανεμιστηράκια, δίνουν την πληροφορία από το 3ο πιν στη μητρική, και η μητρική κάνει έλεγχο της τάσης (άρα έλεγχο στροφών),
> ενώ στα 4πινα ο έλεγχος στροφών γίνεται από το ίδιο το ανεμιστηράκι, αφού πάρουν την πληροφορία από τη μητρική ?



...Σε αυτό και εγώ θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνηση...Ψηλομπερδεύτηκα!

----------


## picdev

δεν παθαίνει τίποτα ο ανεμιστήρας να δουλεύει στις φουλ στροφές, αφού υπάρχει και ρύθμιση στο bios για να δουλεύει στο full
που θα χωρέσει regulator μέσα στο λαπτοπ? δεν γίνεται, και να χωρέσει αν ακουμπήσει πουθενά και  κάνει κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα ?
λιγότερο ρεύμα θα έχει ο συγκεκριμένος controller και όχι όλες οι usb, άλλωστε οι περισσότερες usb συσκευές δεν έχουν μεγάλες αιτήσεις σε ρεύμα, 
εκτός απο τους 2.5" δίσκους, αφού βγαίνουν και εξωτερικά ανεμιστηράκια με τροφοδοσία usb.
Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## wizard_xrc

Βρήκα και το εξής ΠΟΛΥ χρήσιμο που αξίζει να αναφερθεί εδώ http://www.intel.com/support/motherb.../CS-012074.htm

----------


## jean

> Βρήκα και το εξής ΠΟΛΥ χρήσιμο που αξίζει να αναφερθεί εδώ http://www.intel.com/support/motherb.../CS-012074.htm



Όντος, αλλα δε μας εξιγεί τελικά τι ακριβώς κάνει το 3 και το 4ο καλωδιάκι... Ή εκτός και αν δε κατάλαβα εγω...

----------


## picdev

το ένα είναι για pwm παλμό και το άλλο είναι feedback για τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα.
Το pwm δεν το χρειάζεσαι, αν μπορείς να αφήσεις συνδεδεμένο το feedback καλώς,
ωστέ να έχεις ενημέρωση για fail του ανεμιστήρα.

----------


## wizard_xrc

> Όντος, αλλα δε μας εξιγεί τελικά τι ακριβώς κάνει το 3 και το 4ο καλωδιάκι... Ή εκτός και αν δε κατάλαβα εγω...



Είναι όπως τα είπε ο bestchriss. Στην ουσία στα 3πινα ανεμιστηράκια, το 3ο πιν, απλα λέει στη μητρική τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα. Μετά είναι δουλειά της μητρικής να κάνει οτι νομιζει με αυτές τις στροφές, και τον έλεγχο τον κάνει ρυθμίζοντας την τάση στα πιν που εσυ δεν εχεις τάση. Αρα δεν εχει νόημα να βάλεις μονο το 3ο πιν εκεί, γιατί η μητρική θα διαβάζει τις στροφές, αλλά δεν θα μπορει να σου ανεβοκατεβάζει τάση εκεί, γιατί εσύ θα πέρνεις από αλλού τάση...
Το ανεμιστηράκι πόσα mA γράφει πάνω οτι τραβάει ? ή ποσα Watt έστω ?

----------


## picdev

χωρίς το feedback θα σου βγάζει σφάλμα και μπορεί να μην ξεκινάει , στα λαπτοπ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ρύθμιση για απενεργοποίηση, έχουν λίγε ρυθμίσεις στο bios

----------


## jean

> Είναι όπως τα είπε ο bestchriss. Στην ουσία στα 3πινα ανεμιστηράκια, το 3ο πιν, απλα λέει στη μητρική τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα. Μετά είναι δουλειά της μητρικής να κάνει οτι νομιζει με αυτές τις στροφές, και τον έλεγχο τον κάνει ρυθμίζοντας την τάση στα πιν που εσυ δεν εχεις τάση. Αρα δεν εχει νόημα να βάλεις μονο το 3ο πιν εκεί, γιατί η μητρική θα διαβάζει τις στροφές, αλλά δεν θα μπορει να σου ανεβοκατεβάζει τάση εκεί, γιατί εσύ θα πέρνεις από αλλού τάση...
> Το ανεμιστηράκι πόσα mA γράφει πάνω οτι τραβάει ? ή ποσα Watt έστω ?



0.40Α...τώρα που το ξανα άνοιξα λειτουργεί! (μη νομίζετε οτι σας κοροϊδεύω..4-5 φορές που προσπάθησα πριν...τίποτα!) Μήπως πριν απ'όλα να δω για καμια κόλληση ψυχρή...???

----------


## picdev

καθάρισε το καλά και βάλε λίγο αντισκουριακό  λάδι , γιατί το γράσο μπαίνει δύσκολα και δεν μπορείς να το λύσεις τελείως,είναι λίγο ψεύτικα

----------


## wizard_xrc

> χωρίς το feedback θα σου βγάζει σφάλμα και μπορεί να μην ξεκινάει



Σε desktop που είχε παικτεί παρόμοιο σκηνικό, απλά έβγαζε ενα error στο boot "cpu fan not detected" και μετά όλα μια χαρά.
Στη χειρότερη χάνεις έλεγχο, και δουλεύει full ο ανεμιστήρας. Καλύτερα όμως να αλλάξεις μετά ανεμιστήρα, παρά reball στο chipset...
Aν δεν τραβάει παράλογα mA βάλτο σε καμιά usb να τελειώνεις, απλά να θυμάσαι ποιά είναι η επιβαρυνμένη Usb, και μη βάζεις τίποτα τρελά πάνω της, άντε κανα stickάκι.
Αλλιώς βάλε δικό σου regulator όπως σου είπα και ξενοιάζεις.

edit: 0,40 είναι πολλά, μην το βάλεις στη usb, μαζί γράφαμε.

----------


## jean

> καθάρισε το καλά και βάλε λίγο αντισκουριακό  λάδι , 
> γιατί το γράσο μπαίνει δύσκολα και δεν μπορείς να το λύσεις τελείως,είναι λίγο ψεύτικα



ειναι καινούριο το ανεμιστηράκι... Νόμιζα οτι αυτό είχε το πρόβλημα και πήρα άλλο πριν το δοκιμάσω... :Biggrin: 
Παρατήρησα το εξής, όταν ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή, λειτουργεί για 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά νεκρώνει...

----------


## picdev

μήπως δεν έχει ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία το λαπτοπ και μένει κλειστο? κλειστό μένει επαόριστο ?

----------


## jean

> μήπως δεν έχει ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία το λαπτοπ και μένει κλειστο? κλειστό μένει επαόριστο ?



Ανέβασε θερμοκρασία μέχρι 45 CPU και 55 GPU...Φαντάζομαι οτι θα άναβε....

----------


## jean

Τελικά τι λέτε να κάνω? 
Είπαμε σε USB καλύτερα όχι (είναι πολλά τα 0.40Α...)

----------


## picdev

το usb δίνει 1,5Α δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, εγώ σου λέω να το βάλεις εκεί για να κάνεις καμιά άλλη ζημιά, και μην βγάλεις το καλώδιο του feedback για να σου βγάζει σφάλμα όταν δεν λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας .
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζημιά μπορεί να πάθει το λαπτοπ όταν έχεις συνδεμένο φορτίο στο usb 0,4Α, δηλαδή φορτιστή δεν συνδέεις? ανεμιστήρες εξωτερικούς δεν συνδέεις?
εξωτερικό δίσκο 2,5" δεν συνδέεις?

----------


## wizard_xrc

Πάντα ήξερα ότι οι usb δίνουν από 0,5 μέχρι 1Α. Αν με το καλημέρα κόψει 0,4Α από την usb, τότε ακόμα και με τη λογική του 1,5Α max, του μένει χοντρικά 1Α, και δεν νομίζω να σηκώσει εξωτερικό σκληρό. Γενικά ο εξωτερικός σκληρός ή το εξωτερικό cd-rom, είναι οι πιο ενεργοβόρες συσκευές που μπορεί να συνδέσεις. Ας μην αναφέρουμε αν προσπαθήσει να φορτίσει iPhone ή κάποιο άλλο κινητό/mp3 από τη συγκεκριμένη θύρα...
Γενικά είμαι υπέρ του να το συνδέσεις σε usb, για να αποφύγεις την ταλαιπωρία, αλλά όπως σου είπα, έχε πάντα στο νου σου ποιά είναι αυτή η usb και να μην την φορτώνεις όσο μπορείς...

----------


## picdev

ναι έκανα λάθος 0.5 δίνει το max ανά controller,

----------


## jean

ωραία! Αποφάσησα λοιπόν να πάρω ρεύμα απο μία USB και απλά θα δουλεύει συνέχεια full speed...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ωραία! Αποφάσησα λοιπόν να πάρω ρεύμα απο μία USB και απλά θα δουλεύει συνέχεια full speed...
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ..



αν θελεις δοκιμασε και αυτο το κυκλωμα για να κανεις ελενχο θερμοκρσιας βαζοντας το θερμιστορ πανω στην ψυχτρα
fan controler.jpg

----------


## Hawk

Καλημέρα , σε νεκρό ανεμιστηράκι φορητού πως ελέγχω με το πολύμετρο την τάση του ; Δηλαδή σε τι κλίμακα βάζω την τάση και πως μετράω ; Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια  :Cool:

----------


## kioan

> Καλημέρα , σε νεκρό ανεμιστηράκι φορητού πως ελέγχω με το πολύμετρο την τάση του ;



Θες να επιβαιώσεις αν το ανεμιστηράκι είναι νεκρό;
Μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις με 5V στο ζευγάρι των καλωδίων του μαύρο(-) και κόκκινο(+).
Εναλλακτικά αν στα καλωδιάκια αυτά συνδέσεις το πολύμετρο και περιστρέψεις τον ανεμιστήρα φυσώντας τον , θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις κάποια mV.

----------


## Hawk

> Θες να επιβαιώσεις αν το ανεμιστηράκι είναι νεκρό;
> Μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις με 5V στο ζευγάρι των καλωδίων του μαύρο(-) και κόκκινο(+).
> Εναλλακτικά αν στα καλωδιάκια αυτά συνδέσεις το πολύμετρο και περιστρέψεις τον ανεμιστήρα φυσώντας τον , θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις κάποια mV.



Ναι να ελένξω θέλω το ανεμιστηράκι , εντάξει , σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ , θα επανέλθω να σας πω τι έγινε  :Cool:

----------

